# new here...just wanted you guys to see the Z



## Guest (Oct 30, 2002)

pics of the Z ....tell me what you think


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

I'm gonna go ahead and say, "beautiful". Very clean. If I had a black 300, it would look exactly like that except with the wheels being black also with a polished lip. Well done! Looks like it handles like a champ.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

real nice car....

ultra clean.... plus i love black sports cars...


is the silver one on the end a 350?


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

WOW very nice set up.....I think I would prob. like your car the most out of them all....But is that a chameleon job on that one 3???


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

selrider99 said:


> *is the silver one on the end a 350? *


 I think it is!!!

Damn...if only I could afford a Z...but without selling my soul to the devil...tis gonna be a long way off.








Damn that Z is good looking...


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2002)

thank you all for your comments. yes, the z is chamleon paint and yes the silver one is the 350. it got dyno and to the wheels was 229 rwhp. so, hope stillen or someone makes a turbo kit for it. I know stillen is working on a supercharge kit for it.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I like all them Zs. I wish my garage looked like that parking lot. 

I like that color changing paint on the other one too.


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

Uuuh............I'm speechless. A ZTT is like a dream car of mine. And damn that is fresh. I really love your car. Now you made me dream even more...sorry to say but, damn you and your awesome cars!!! Very well done. Any mods?


----------



## clayk16 (May 3, 2002)

I think i'm gonna cry.


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

Damn I luv that car!


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

Z's are the poop. Very nice!


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

:drool:

Sweet black Z.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2002)

thanks again for all your comments...I am not sure what i want to do next. I would like to get it in the magz. so if anyone knows how please let me know. thanks again.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Well it definently deserves to be in the mags. The only things that I would change cosmetic wise would be to black out everything that is white. ie, corner turn lamps, etc. Except for the headlights of course. Also some black rims with silver machined lip would look great too. Just my opinon. 

Do you have any engine pics of it?


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2002)

well, the only thing with that is the car is grey pearl. It looks really grey in person. So, i don't think turning everything black would make it look better. I like how the lights stand out and it brings the rims out more. if you know how to photoshop maybe you could put it out there so i could see. here is a link to my car...

http://members.cardomain.com/mytwinz


----------

